# Gray color coming our purple



## Jimster57 (Sep 27, 2006)

Hello everyone, I just had this one problem that I never had befor. I do full color sublimation printing. The color look great and can't complain. Some people want just text and when I print the text the letters come out an awsom black and can't complain. Now I had a customer who emailed me a back and white image to print on a pures. When I printed this back and white image the image looked 
purple ish. This is the first time I printed a black and white image so I never knew this would happed. The client complain about it so I printed out again and again and it still came out gray. I thought that maybe it the picture she gave me. So I desaturated a color picture I had and printed out, and guess what it came out purple ish again. I hade to make her a heat tansfer image wich came out back and white. She was happy with that one. Now has this ever happend to anyone and how can I fx this problem. Thanks


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Jimster, 

What type of ink/system are you using? It sounds like the colors in the image are either out-of-gamut or the picture was created in a color space and you are printing it out in Corel. Let us know what software program you are using, what settings in the software and what ink set (SubliJet IQ, ArTainium, Laser Toner,...) you are using. That will help you get more people to respond and hopefully find your answer. Best wishes.

Mark


----------



## Jimster57 (Sep 27, 2006)

I am using the 1280 epson printer with the IQ inks. I use photoshop CS3. When you say a color space what do you mean? I 've set the seetign to polyester fabric and photo realistc I also tried it on the clip art and text settings. but the same things


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

What happens when you print black and white is the printer is using all of the colors to make the gray. You should be able to set it to print black only so it just uses the black ink to make gray. That should get rid of your purple cast.


----------



## Jimster57 (Sep 27, 2006)

Where would I choose to print just back only in the Power IQ software for the 1280 printer and also The image is back and white but it has some color in it aswell. Take a look at the attached image. Hopfully I can get some more help to get this fixed unless that's the way the images come out using sublimation.


----------



## Jimster57 (Sep 27, 2006)

Here are the two that I printed out. The one in the left is the sublimation and the one on the right is a heat transfer wich came out better. How can I make the sublimation look like the heat transferone? Any help please.... Thanks


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

Since you are printing color and gray both you can't use just black ink. You will have to do some adjusting of the picture in photshop before printing. You might want to back off on the blue some and see if that helps. Be sure to save the file under a different name so you don't loose the original. I would also shrink the image so I wouldn't waste so much ink printing because it may take you several tries before you get the colors you want.


----------



## majesticmind (Sep 1, 2007)

in photoshop are you cymk setting. Try using RGB.


----------



## Jimster57 (Sep 27, 2006)

majesticmind said:


> in photoshop are you cymk setting. Try using RGB.


 
I always use RGB


----------



## majesticmind (Sep 1, 2007)

then try cymk


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

This happens a lot. As stated before, the printer is using all it's inks to create the "Grey" color. If you have just a B/W image and no color, the Black print option is the best. I also go the extra step to make the image a grey scale. If you have color in it, then your best option is to select the grey parts in the image and desaturate them.


----------

